# hooks for spawn sacks??



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

do you guys use snelled hooks when using spawn sacs? what type of hooks are best and what size do you like.. how bout red???


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

I use a size 10 or 12 depending on water clarity and sack size. Gamagatsu Octopus red. Use 6# flurocarbon tippet normally and go to 4# when water is low and clear.


----------



## archman (Apr 30, 2004)

Ditto to what Shortdrift said.


----------



## Fish On (Sep 1, 2004)

Either Gamakatsu Octupus # 14 or Diachi 1150 size 14 or 16


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I like a #6 or 8 Gamakatsu in the flourescent colors. Also eagle claw lazer sharp #ecclr - 6 in the same colors. good luck!


----------

